# Apple Watch



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can reserve the watch and pick it up at your local Apple Store in Canada? It sounds like this reserve for pickup at store is only a USA.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

It's only a USA thing. Also, from the sounds of it you won't be able to just walk in and buy one, either.
"A change of Mindset"

No Lines, only one watch per customer.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Canada will have a reserve system.
Apple Watch Reservations for In-Store Pickup Limited to One Per Customer | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

via apple press release..



> ...we expect that strong customer demand will exceed our supply at launch,” said Angela Ahrendts, Apple’s senior vice president of Retail and Online Stores. “To provide the best experience and selection to as many customers as we can, *we will be taking orders for Apple Watch exclusively online during the initial launch period.*”
> 
> ...Customers interested in learning more about Apple Watch can visit their local Apple Store for a personalized session with a Specialist to try on, fit and size their band, and explore the amazing features of Apple Watch. *Customers who want to try on an Apple Watch are encouraged to make an appointment* by going to Apple.


No waiting in line HOPING to get a watch, just order it online :clap:


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*The Apple ][ watch on Instructables is fantastic*



An Apple Watch is hip but an Apple ][ Watch is hipster.

The makers at Instructables have outdone themselves with this amazing Apple ][ Watch build. You'll find complete, step-by-step instructions for making you own. And hey, it really shows the time! 

Congratulations to Instructables user Aleator777. This thing is amazing. 





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






(AppleWorldToday)


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

So, had a chance to try on the watch.. There was a lull in the crowd and they gave ,e the spiel..

The sport watch, although nice, had my wrist sweating from the strap since it doesn't breathe.. I couldn't see myself wearing it all day. The next was the Milanese loop strap.. It was nice, but too small to get over my hand..

The last one was the leather strap.. It was nice, the best out of the three.

My gf tried them on.. And she was impressed... Until she saw the price tag.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I also got the chance to try it on today. I was very surprised by the size of the 42mm versions, I was expecting it to look kind of big but it actually looked appropriately sized on my wrist. 

All the bands looked and felt much nicer than I expected as well. The black leather loop band was probably my favourite with the metal link one coming in second. 

The model I liked the best was the 42mm space grey sport one, if I were to get an Apple Watch that would be the one I would go for but I'd add the black leather loop band on the side for normal wear and use the sport strap for when I work out.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The Apple Watch could be the most successful flop in history


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

That article references the launch as a possible flop, but not likely the device itself, which is completely changing the wearable technology area.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

* About 60 years back, I got my first wrist watch, which beat the pocket watch all to hell. 

☑ But, I did have to remember to wind it every day.

* About 50 years back, I got my first self winding wrist watch.

☑ I could forget having to wind it every day.

* About 30 years back, I got my first electric watch.

☑ But I had to remember to replace the battery every couple of years.

* Now, I could buy an Apple watch.

☑ But then I would have to remember to charge it every day.

Sure sounds like 60 year old methodology to me.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Not to worry as you know they're releasing the modified beanie propeller cap of years ago with a charging circuit capable of charging the A Watch:
Atmel MCU to power world's first wireless mesh propeller beanie network | EE Times

https://youtu.be/eBLenzSUqBI


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hmmmm.

7 who dumped their Apple Watch - Fortune


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Most of those got an Apple Watch for free, didn't need or want it beforehand, or had one with bad battery life, i.e., defective, not the normal usage. Let's hear from the average person, not tech writers forced to use yet another device and write something about it that will draw page views.

Yesterday I went a day without wearing my Apple Watch, to see if I missed it. I did. It's back on. Also, I paid for it myself having ordered it myself, and not for some tech magazine article.

7 out of millions. Great story.


----------



## DeadZone (Feb 14, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Most of those got an Apple Watch for free, didn't need or want it beforehand, or had one with bad battery life, i.e., defective, not the normal usage. Let's hear from the average person, not tech writers forced to use yet another device and write something about it that will draw page views.
> 
> Yesterday I went a day without wearing my Apple Watch, to see if I missed it. I did. It's back on. Also, I paid for it myself having ordered it myself, and not for some tech magazine article.
> 
> 7 out of millions. Great story.


Average Person Here,
I have had my watch for about 3 weeks now and I am liking it so far. I have always been a "watch" person.
Beside the obvious time feature, I use the workout feature to take my dog for a walk and the glances to catch up on the sports scores.
I put the weather on the watch face for immediate interaction.
I use dictated reminders - which I never used on the iPhone. I also find myself asking Siri a lot more questions - phone numbers of businesses, etc...
I am actually impressed by the battery life as compared to what was advertised. I could easily go over 24 hours with my usage. I took it off the charger at 6:00 am this morning and still have 81% left.
So far, so good. 

two thumbs up.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> Most of those got an Apple Watch for free, didn't need or want it beforehand, or had one with bad battery life, i.e., defective, not the normal usage. Let's hear from the average person, not tech writers forced to use yet another device and write something about it that will draw page views.
> 
> Yesterday I went a day without wearing my Apple Watch, to see if I missed it. I did. It's back on. Also, I paid for it myself having ordered it myself, and not for some tech magazine article.
> 
> 7 out of millions. Great story.


Then again folks who paid big bucks for an Apple watch are likley reluctant to admit buying it was a mistake.


----------



## DeadZone (Feb 14, 2008)

SINC said:


> Then again folks who paid big bucks for an Apple watch are likley reluctant to admit buying it was a mistake.


Nope, 
I am perfectly comfortable with the price point from Apple.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

That makes no sense. Apple offers a 100% money back guarantee. Not only that, you can easily sell the watch and accessories for what you paid, or more.




SINC said:


> Then again folks who paid big bucks for an Apple watch are likley reluctant to admit buying it was a mistake.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

It'll only get better. Any Android watch currently on the market won't. I've tried just about all of them... the novelty wears off quickly, so what you're left with is a limited OS (VERY limited) and lousy DPI screen.

At least the Apple watch has a fantastic display and excellent build quality. Even without the bells and whistles, it's quite nice to look at. Still worth nowhere near $900 for one, but if I had a disposable income there'd be one on my wrist by now.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

It seems Jim Dalrymple is really enjoying his. I think he makes some great points as well in his review. I really wish I could afford one right now, maybe later in the year I'll be able to pick one up.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

kloan said:


> It'll only get better. Any Android watch currently on the market won't. I've tried just about all of them... the novelty wears off quickly, so what you're left with is a limited OS (VERY limited) and lousy DPI screen.
> 
> At least the Apple watch has a fantastic display and excellent build quality. Even without the bells and whistles, it's quite nice to look at. Still worth nowhere near $900 for one, but if I had a disposable income there'd be one on my wrist by now.


I wouldn't say Android Wear smartwatches will never get better. The 5.1 update brought in some much-needed updates (including a fix for that completely backwards approach to apps). It's just that Apple seems to have both a better sense of what matters as well as a faster development track.


----------



## go_habs (Apr 17, 2006)

Good to see the forum still thriving (somewhat) longtime Fanboy, just impulsed my Apple Watch Sport Space Grey to go with my iPhone 6 plus. First full day with it (I wear a (tag heuer) daily for the past 3 years+ so I considered myself one of the few (Watch Traditionalist) at the announcement of the Watch I was skeptical and ended up not pre ordering. As time and review upon review got released I decided I needed to try this thing for myself (this was my first apple product I didn't adopt early). I have to admit Im pleasantly surprised whether its saving me from not having to take my (phablet sized phone) out of my pocket nearly as much, simply checking the time or going into specific apps themselves this thing is very neat. I will say it has some improvements to be made (as do all first gen apple products) but I bought this figuring that. The one thing I will admit since its announcement is its potential, It has so much and I personally think it'll be just as big as iPhone. anyway happy :clap: longtime fanboy thought Id share with the old Ehmac family


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Seems the first model watch will be obsolete quickly:

Apple Watch 2: Apple plans FaceTime camera, iPhone-free Wi-Fi, $1000+ models, similar battery | 9to5Mac


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

SINC said:


> Seems the first model watch will be obsolete quickly:
> 
> Apple Watch 2: Apple plans FaceTime camera, iPhone-free Wi-Fi, $1000+ models, similar battery | 9to5Mac


Looks like a typical bull**** rumour to me. The FaceTime camera is the dumbest rumour I have ever heard. It doesn't fit Apple's idea of using the watch for short and quick things, there's also no room on the bezel for a camera, and it would make for an absolute terrible FaceTime experience for both sides of the call.

9to5Mac will post anything, I guess.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

greensuperman32 said:


> Looks like a typical bull**** rumour to me. The FaceTime camera is the dumbest rumour I have ever heard. It doesn't fit Apple's idea of using the watch for short and quick things, there's also no room on the bezel for a camera, and it would make for an absolute terrible FaceTime experience for both sides of the call.
> 
> 
> 
> 9to5Mac will post anything, I guess.



I wouldn't want some terrible quality camera for video or anything on the bezel of my watch. Audio calls have had limited success for me on the apple watch as the volume is too low or it's just weird feeling. Happy with the call display and ability to say no on my watch. 

The terrible FaceTime camera on the new MacBook had enough people annoyed. 

Looking forward to added email support for replying in watchOS 2cause I've found myself wanting to send a quick reply to quick emails. 

I don't think the hardware is the real issue at the moment. Most shortcomings are with the OS which is in its infancy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Crapatalk


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Anyone waiting for Watch Version 2 is going to have to wait... a year? Seems typical.

Meanwhile, early adopters (like me) are enjoying the enjoyable features of the watch, and, sure, hoping some other stuff gets better.

How many iPods did you go through? How many iPhones? It would be pretty stupid to think there wasn't going to be a Watch 2.

I'm glad though that Watch 1 is here now, and improving so quickly. I would have liked to have had access to the first iPhone (in Canada).


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Anyone waiting for Watch
> 
> I'm glad though that Watch 1 is here now, and improving so quickly. I would have liked to have had access to the first iPhone (in Canada).



I have a first generation iPhone still. Sad that I can't pair my watch to it. Okay not really. I only use the iPhone one in a blue moon to make me realize how far we have come since iPhone OS 1.1.3 (cause I can't seem to downgrade it any further). Man the iPhone sucked, but we are thought it was amazing. 

Done derailing the conversation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Crapatalk


----------



## Principal (Nov 28, 2004)

I bought the space grey sports model, approx 10 days ago... some observations, & conclusion.
Found it quite comfortable, and sized nicely 
The insertion of the band would grip my arm hair (slight irritant)
Found it somewhat complicated to use... swipe up, no, swipe down, or is that left or right... maybe push the crown or button... you get my idea ... maybe I'm getting to old to learn things properly anymore 
I answered a few calls with it, but the environment was to bright to see the display properly, and to noisy to hear well.
Didn't always feel the vibration ( depends on the level of intensity of your movements I suppose.)
I was always conscious of trying to keep the bezel protected from getting scratched, ymmv., I didn't like having to think about that all the time (construction worker).
I think its a technological marvel, but I found I could do every thing faster & easier by using my iPhone, so it had to go back for a refund... I really wanted to want, & keep it, but i couldn't find a really compelling reason, except "hey look at my Apple watch" (but that would wear off soon me thinks).
Disclaimer - I've used Apple products for at least 25 years, and have owned most of what they have created... this is the first product that makes me say "neat, but Meh" (once again maybe its an age thing :roll eyes


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

Had it a week. Finding it very handy, much to my surprise. I used to pull out the iPhone all the time, but not now. The notifications are very convenient. Clever little thing.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

While one should never say never, I don't see myself buying an Apple watch. Of course I said that about the iPad and now I own two so one never knows, but things like this make me think that either the novelty has worn off big time, or it will fail as a new product:

Apple Watch sales plunge 90% - MarketWatch


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It's not a bag of milk. It's not something you keep buying every few days.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

SINC said:


> While one should never say never, I don't see myself buying an Apple watch. Of course I said that about the iPad and now I own two so one never knows, but things like this make me think that either the novelty has worn off big time, or it will fail as a new product:
> 
> 
> 
> Apple Watch sales plunge 90% - MarketWatch



Also a first generation product. I expect a lot of people are watching it but won't buy. 

I don't think the 90% drop is a huge surprise. They had the initial rush, they are filling the orders and now it's in store. I think the WatchOS 2 update in the fall might help increase sales again, and expect an improved 2nd generation watch sometime after.


Sent from my iPhone using Crapatalk


----------



## machspeed5 (Mar 4, 2008)

I find the Apple Watch, as a first generation product to suffer from similar gen 1 drawbacks, like its thickness and poor battery life. I'd give it close to another decade before wearable electronics become truly hip and fashionable. 

Look at the oculus rift being bought by facebook to maintain their "cool" factor.
While it might be a 2.0 VR experience by historical comparison, i really doubt it'll do much for facebook for exactly those reasons...its big and clunky and makes you look like a dork, not to mention its uncomfortable, heavy etc.

We're getting there i guess, but its not enough to raise my interest with this watch.


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

I'm very impressed with the battery: 40-50% left at the end of the day and I use it from when I wake to bedtime. It is no thicker than the Timex Expedition I wore for years. In fact the 42mm is the same size. 

Went from being a luxury gift to a very useful all-day tool for me. Doesn't feel first gen at all. 

My real-world usefulness list, in order of utility:
1. Time. I switch faces for various purposes. Never have to set the time. The world clock, stopwatch and countdown timers are handy, more useful on my wrist than fumbling with my phone.
2. Notifications. No longer need to have my phone out and visible. Don't miss notifications when phone alarm is muted. Can answer calls without fumbling to find phone. 

All the rest are very useful because I don't need to fish out the phone or have it immediately to hand:
1. Calendar. Very handy to have my next reminder instantly on my wrist.
2. Weather: check current temperature and forecast.
3. Messages: reply from the watch with short canned messages or dictate a reply if convenient setting.
4. Email. I just use it for awareness of incoming email and to clean out my inbox. Nothing heavy (I'll pull out my phone instead).
5. Tides app to check current and next tide. 
6. Activity. It definitely motivates me. Less back pain.
7. Lists. I use OneNote's handy new check off feature.
8. Driving and walking directions from Apple Maps. Much easier to follow than trying to look at the phone, and I can mute the voice instructions on the phone.
9. Travel: Boarding pass, flight notifications, directions from Apple Maps from iPhone in my pocket/backpack.
10. Phone calls. When it's convenient I answer them right on my wrist. It's handy to see who's calling before I go running for my phone.
11. Calculator: basic arithmetic.
12. 1Password: check key data.
13. Tile. Find my keys.
14. Check my iPhone's battery and wireless connect status.

Fun:
1. Sky Guide to check sunrise, sunset, moon phase, major sky events.
2. Music control. I can move around my house and control the music - including volume which is awesome. On the go I use the Watch to quickly see the name of the artist and song that's playing, skip and control volume.
3. Twitter. The bite-sized messages are perfect on the small screen; use it only for urgent news.
4. Photos: tiny, but entertaining ice-breaker.
5. Fashion. It does look very good. Haven't got into swapping straps yet, but I see the point.


----------



## jaline (Jul 7, 2007)

Got the 38mm gold sport without looking at it too much in person. Once I received it, I thought it looked decent, not as thick as a lot of others watches, and easy to use once you get the hang of it. Not as easy as Apple's other products, but they had to pack in a lot of functionality into such a small thing. Love the notifications and fitness features. It will only get better.

However, the lighter sports bands stand out a little too much for my taste. The matte gold doesn't look great with a wide variety of Apple bands (their bands are much better than third-party bands, for now). Normally I like matte products, but there was something off about it to me for a watch. I want it to go with my dressier outfits.

So I returned it after a few days.

Thinking of getting the stainless steel or space black stainless steel. This time I'll see if I can try them out before deciding. I love how dark and sci-fi the black one looks, but the biggest issue is the lack of matching bands. The SS goes well with most of the bands. I love the milanese loop band (it shimmers and sparkles in the light) but it doesn't go well with the SBSS. 

Ah, well. I'll have to make up my mind soon.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Picked up a 42mm SS with link bracelet tonight for an amazing price. I've been wanting an Apple Watch since they were first announced... really happy to have one on my wrist finally.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Man i dunno what people were bitchin about... 12 hours later my battery is still at 86%! I am LOVING this watch.


----------



## Sprague (Nov 25, 2015)

kloan said:


> Man i dunno what people were bitchin about... 12 hours later my battery is still at 86%! I am LOVING this watch.


Yup. I only charge it in the morning when I'm getting ready for work. Never have a problem with battery and there have been several 2 day stints without charging at all. The battery is fine.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

Sprague said:


> ....there have been several 2 day stints without charging at all. The battery is fine.


I picked up a 42mm one (used) about a month and a half ago... I get 2 days as a norm. I have even gotten into the occasional habit of putting my watch into Power Reserve mode before I go to bed if I am hovering around the 50% mark.

BReligion


----------

